# No Dirk, No Shaq



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

No Penny, No Honey

Get Shaq?
Who should pack with Dirk?
Finley, Walker, Jamison, Nash?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

my thought:

Dirk, Bradley and Jamison


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Link 

Lakers : Only Dirk for Shaq

Dirk/Nash for Shaq


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> Link
> 
> Lakers : Only Dirk for Shaq


that is impossible.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

No deal then because we would be dumb to give up Dirk for him.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> No deal then because we would be dumb to give up Dirk for him.


And the Lakers would be dumb to trade him for Walker/Jamison/Nash or whatever other package you come up with w/o Dirk.

No Dirk, NO Shaq


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't care. My Pistons should you can beat the Lakers with Shaq and Kobe. If Dallas can get better defensively we should be able to beat the Lakers.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Mavs/Piston fan?

cough bandwagoner cough

Plus the Clippers have offered Brand/Cory/#4 for Shaq

Brand >> Walker/Jamison put 2gether imho

That deal is the best one i've seen so far.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> No deal then because we would be dumb to give up Dirk for him.


Shaq opt out next summer.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> Mavs/Piston fan?
> 
> cough bandwagoner cough
> ...


Dude what is your problem, oh so I like good teams that doesn't mean I like them because they are good. Fine Clippers could screw themselves over and take Shaq, I don't care.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Agreed. The Clippers are just screwing htemselves over because what they offered is way more than what Shaq is worth.

Really, if the Mavs can pick up a decent big man at all that can be some interior presence on the D. They will be a lot better, even a guy like Dampier.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!


Can you make one of Dirk in a Laker uni?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Lakers would do so much better with Memphis than with Dallas


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you make one of Dirk in a Laker uni?


I didn't make the Shaq one, I found it in around the internet, but I can try to make a Dirk one.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you make one of Dirk in a Laker uni?


Why so you can dream on what will never happen.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> Mavs/Piston fan?
> 
> cough bandwagoner cough
> ...


Link?

...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you make one of Dirk in a Laker uni?


I am not the best at doing this kind of stuff, but here it is:


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

See Laker fans this is what you can dream about and then boom you wake up and realize that Shaq is on the Mavericks along with Dirk,JHow,and Devin destroying the league. :grinning: :yes:


----------

